# Chicks out for the real first time!



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been raising 8 chicks. 4 buff Sussex's, 4 coronation light Sussex's and a speckled. Were in brooder, then in a spare bedroom, out in a outside shed and have now moved to their grassed run and coup. They are nearly seven weeks old. They are secured off and I was just wondering now they are on grass when is the best time to get them wormed?

Don't want to start too early but also want to keep them healthy any tips please...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not necessary to worm a chicken at all...they are not like dogs and cats in that respect. I've never wormed a flock of chickens. If managed well, a flock generally stays healthy without the need for worming.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont worm my flock either.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I've never wormed my flock, either. I also don't use any medicated feed, but put a capful or so of organic apple cider vinegar in their water. It acts as a natural antibiotic & you don't end up with medicated junk in your eggs or meat.


----------

